# PAT



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

I was looking through the PAT guide and it says that there is an obstacle course, take down, handcuffing, trigger pull, and pull down event ...so if you complete these events then you pass? there is no 1.5 mile run and sit ups and push up? i was just a little confused any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## police2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

there is no run, no pushups, no situps, it is a joke


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

It can give smaller females a hard time, as well as smaller males, especially lightweights, buts nothing to sweat about...a month or so before just do consistent pushups, situps and runs around the track to prepare.


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks guys. do u have to to the run and pushups and stuff before entence into the academy or is that all that is required for physical abilty to get in.


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

No pushups, situps, or run to get into the academy but,,,,,, when you start the academy you will be required to participate in an entrance physical exam which will include a 1.5 mile run, pushups, situps, and a sit and reach test. There is another one at the 11 week marker and another towards the end. You do not have to reach any PT goals but they like to see some improvement in you PT skills. 

Don't sweat the PT once you in.... it's actually a good time and gets your blood pumping in the morning. 

Good luck bro.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

are you talking about the SPA PAT test or the State civil service test?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Some time after 1995 the H.R.D. took over the physical standards for the municipal academies. The "Cooper Standard" was replaced by the PAT. The Cooper Standard required a 1.5 mile run, bench press, fat test etc. The new standards were designed so only the most unfit would not pass. If you have the strength to type on a keyboard you can pass the PAT.


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

i was refereing to the PAT for municipal police academies. nice point webo lol ....bigdog refers to a 1.5 mile run , pushups and situps and sit and reach entrance exam to the academy.....does anyone know the requirements for these i am getting into shape now and just would like to be prepared as possible thank you all for your responses.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Most academies do not use any standard. You just got to show improvement over the 21 week period. You'll do alot of push-ups and sit-ups during PT so they expect an improvement from week1, week 11( or week8 ) , and the final "test out".

The academy takes a toll on your body.Especially if you have a distance to drive to get there. Get in the best shape you can, and just try to maintian it. You'll loss weight while in the academy, so it's important to have a good diet. Eat healthy, get plenty of rest and try for 30-50 reps on push-ups, sit-ups,etc. They won't fail you if you do 20 push-ups,they'll just give you "special" attention. 
As long as your not a "soup sandwich", it's a breeze.

The PAT is not the bad. endurance and stanimia is the key. And when you do the seperation event , bring the bag back behind the line FIRST, the plant it to the floor. 

good luck and enjoy the journey.


----------

